# See what is pulling in a module?

## d4mo

Is there anyway to see why a particular module is loaded?

----------

## V-Li

Does

```

dmesg|grep <modulename>

```

help?

----------

## d2_racing

And if it's hardware related, you can use this :

```

# lspci -kvm

# find /usr/src/kernel-version  -name Makefile | xargs grep -i module_name

```

----------

## desultory

If you are just looking for intermodule dependency information, lsmod.

----------

